
Taking the block out of blockchain - thisisit
https://ftalphaville.ft.com/2017/11/22/2196054/taking-the-block-out-of-blockchain/
======
thisisit
Non-paywall link: [https://archive.fo/7EVkE](https://archive.fo/7EVkE)

